# GTROC/Litchfield Sprint Series 2015



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Following on from last years successful Sprint the GTROC and Litchfield are pleased to announce that this will continue in 2015.
Dates and circuits are listed below.
This year there will be two classes split into modified and non modified turbos.
All GT-Rs and Skylines are welcome to enter providing they conform to some very simple rules.
All cars must have a current MOT which may be checked at sign on.
Legal road tyres must be fitted for the duration of the event, no artificial warming of tyres or chemical tyre softeners to be used.
Pump fuel only,no additional additives or race fuel allowed.
A 1.5kg fire extinguisher to be fitted in easy reach of the driver or a plumbed in system to be fitted.
Cars must pass a static 105db at 3/4 max revs 1m from tail pipe noise test.
Driver to wear a crash helmet when competing.
It is advised drivers also wear fire proof suits and gloves but not compulsory.

Note Entries need to be in at least six weeks before date of competition, however a place can be reserved by paying a deposit of £55.
We are limited to 15 entries per round and it will be "first come, first served". Reserves will be placed onto a waiting list. After six weeks prior to the round any unsold GTROC places will be offered to guest entries.
All competitors are welcome, you do not need to be a GTROC member.
Entry cost per round is £139

To enter contact Mechell on 0845 125 2623


Video from Blyton 2014

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Tie7Do0_w


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Link in the above post is incorrect.
This should work showing the GTROC/Litchfield Sprint round from Blyton last year.

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3Tie7DO0_w


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bit of action from last years Blyton Sprint 




Enjoy Steve


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Entries now open.
Contact Mechell on 0845 1252623

To reserve a place is £55 per round, full entry per round £139.

There are only 15 slots per round , when these are full we will start a reserve list.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Quick reminder full entries or a deposit need to be into Mechell by Feb. 28th for the first round at Pembrey Circuit.

Open to all Skylines and GT-Rs, remember to let her know if you are in the standard or modified turbo class.

Mechell's contact number is 0845 1252623


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Class sponsors now announced, Turbo Dynamics will be sponsoring the modified turbo class and Akrapovic exhausts will be sponsoring the non modified turbo class. A warm welcome to both company's.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi all.

Count me in for all.

I may bring all the Atoms along to these this year.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Count me in for all.
> 
> I may bring all the Atoms along to these this year.



All the Atoms


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I am really looking forward to doing every round this year. Very excited.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> I am really looking forward to winning every round this year. Very excited.


Edited for accuracy. 

:chuckle:

I hope Ant has his car back and takes part too.
Going to be two awesome machines out there.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Edited for accuracy.
> 
> :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Har Har Richard. Ants car will be something else and will be very hard to beat in his hands.

SO then. Atom Cup car ready for a full track day on the 22nd @ Silverstone GP. £1,250


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> SO then. Atom Cup car ready for a full track day on the 22nd @ Silverstone GP. £1,250


I've spent all my money on my Yeti. :chuckle:
On a serious note, I'm not available that weekend.

Weekdays are actually better due to family etc...
That's why I usually only do the GTROC Silverstone days that are weekdays.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I've spent all my money on my Yeti. :chuckle:
> On a serious note, I'm not available that weekend.
> 
> Weekdays are actually better due to family etc...
> That's why I usually only do the GTROC Silverstone days that are weekdays.


Cant wait to see the Yeti Richard. Really brave project - well done. Honestly you need to try a cup car, you will be totally sold. Racing this year is only £1,495 per race weekend.

Brands Indy may be better for you anyway.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

All booked - Guys - SERIOUSLY you need to get your bookings in else the spaces will go to other clubs.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> All booked - Guys - SERIOUSLY you need to get your bookings in else the spaces will go to other clubs.


I don't get the class structure this year.

Skylines are old cars. They run modified turbos to get sensible power, when being used for track days etc...
Which puts them in with the 700+bhp GT-Rs.

Good for the GT-Rs, as they can win both classes.
Good for the sponsor as it's better for their target market.

Skylines might have half a chance against stage 1-4 cars, but stage 5+.. 

I know Sam did well and got second at round 3 last year.
But check the entrants and you'll see all/most of the podium drivers from rounds 1 and 2 didn't take part.

If I'm just showing up to potter round and get creamed by the stage 5+ cars I get more laps on a track day.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I don't get the class structure this year.
> 
> Skylines are old cars. They run modified turbos to get sensible power, when being used for track days etc...
> Which puts them in with the 700+bhp GT-Rs.
> ...



I see your point and I'm speaking to Darrin on Monday about it. I'll see if they can do anything else.

Richard you can always drive me car if you like.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> Richard you can always drive me car if you like.


That's an amazing and very generous offer but I just couldn't in case something went wrong.
Appreciated though.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> That's an amazing and very generous offer but I just couldn't in case something went wrong.
> Appreciated though.


I really want someone capable to drive mine on the same day else All ill hear is "It's the car" and would really like a benchmark for myself. Maybe Ill bring Jake along.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Vernonjones said:


> I really want someone capable to drive mine on the same day else All ill hear is "It's the car" and would really like a benchmark for myself. Maybe Ill bring Jake along.


I understand, I'd make you look fantastic.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Will see about doing this once my car has been run in and map optimised -would certainly be fun trying to beat a couple of GTRs.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> I understand, I'd make you look fantastic.


I very much doubt that.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Will see about doing this once my car has been run in and map optimised -would certainly be fun trying to beat a couple of GTRs.


Whats are you in at the moment?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The R32 just had the engine built and is being run in will see about later rounds as I would defo like to do this


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> The R32 just had the engine built and is being run in will see about later rounds as I would defo like to do this


I've never been to Pembry so it will be an interesting one for me for sure. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Booked in for everything except Pembrey in the lower class, very excited about this.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> I've never been to Pembry so it will be an interesting one for me for sure. Really looking forward to it.


thats two of us :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

About the class system its tyres more than anything that make the difference - at Snetterton I was on £80 a corner kuhmo's. They're not in the same league as R888's etc. 

If I'd been running 888's for sure I'd have been quicker, but I may have starved the engine from oil and blown the thing up! 

Are peiple not concerned about this issue?

Cheap and not too grippy control tyre is what I'd like to see


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

git-r said:


> About the class system its tyres more than anything that make the difference - at Snetterton I was on £80 a corner kuhmo's. They're not in the same league as R888's etc.
> 
> If I'd been running 888's for sure I'd have been quicker, but I may have starved the engine from oil and blown the thing up!
> 
> ...


I agree except not all tryres are available in all sizes for a mixed class. This then runs up the cost of competing for people as they will have to buy 4 tyres just for this even.t


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> I see your point and I'm speaking to Darrin on Monday about it. I'll see if they can do anything else.
> 
> Richard you can always drive me car if you like.


There has been several discussions re class structure between all of the parties involved in organising the sprint series. It's the same old story where unfortunately you can't please everybody all the time! Owners of specific cars generally want a class structure which suits their car and unfortunately with only a limited number of cars entered there is no point in setting up multiple classes to keep everybody happy. Last year most entries were R35s, I tried to encourage more Skylines but they seem reluctant to get involved but Sam showed a well driven Skyline could mix it with the R35s. It was obvious from the feedback comments and results the Stage 5 GTRs were significantly quicker than the others and we felt it was only fair that the guys who turn up with just an Ecutek remap or a modded Skyline Ecu were not up against the 800bhp and lightweight, if that's possible in a R35, cars. Hopefully the entrants will realise that this all about having a bit of fun, a good day out with other owners and if you go home with a trophy at the end of the day then it's a bit of a bonus.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

barry P. said:


> Hopefully the entrants will realise that this all about having a bit of fun, a good day out with other owners and if you go home with a trophy at the end of the day then it's a bit of a bonus.


It is a bit of fun, but it also competitive motorsport. Folks are less likely to enter if the result is preordained due to classification.

Can you post the classifications/rules here, Barry, or direct me to them if you already have? Cheers.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

moleman said:


> It is a bit of fun, but it also competitive motorsport. Folks are less likely to enter if the result is preordained due to classification.
> 
> Can you post the classifications/rules here, Barry, or direct me to them if you already have? Cheers.


The Sprint rules are very basic, either a GT-R or Skyline running on road legal tyres,( no tyre softener or pre heating allowed), car must have a current MOT which may be checked at sign on, pump fuel max 99 oct ( no race fuel, additional additives,NOS or methanol), fire extinguisher 1.5kg fitted within reach of driver or plumbed in system, helmet to be worn when competing, fire proof suit and gloves recommended but not compulsory, car must pass 105db static 3/4 revs 1m from tail pipe noise test.
The two classes, which were introduced this year, are split at cars running standard turbos and those with non standard turbos.
The number of entries are capped at a maximum of 15 as the competition runs on the same day as the MLR Evos and the 22B Scoobies.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

barry P. said:


> I tried to encourage more Skylines but they seem reluctant to get involved but Sam showed a well driven Skyline could mix it with the R35s. It was obvious from the feedback comments and results the Stage 5 GTRs were significantly quicker than the others and we felt it was only fair that the guys who turn up with just an Ecutek remap or a modded Skyline Ecu were not up against the 800bhp and lightweight, if that's possible in a R35, cars.


As I said before on the previous page.



CT17 said:


> I know Sam did well and got second at round 3 last year.
> But check the entrants and you'll see *all/most of the podium drivers from rounds 1 and 2 didn't take part.*


Not that it's a huge problem, it suits the main sponsor (an R35 tuner) well and breaks up the R35s into two classes of similar ability.

So as you say, for those likely to turn up the classes work fine.
I get the decision, but it handicaps Skylines badly IMO.

I believe this is running alongise the MLR event now anyway.
So like the Castle Combe round last year (when it did the same) we might get 4 or 5 warm up laps and a similar number of hot laps.

I personally find it difficult to justify £155 and going all that way for 10 laps, then seeing how much slower I am than everyone else in the class.


----------



## mechell (Dec 8, 2008)

Anymore for Pembury?? £55 secures your place (non refundable/transferable deposit) with a balance of £84 due latest 30 days before the event (applies to all rounds) or full payment of £139.00

Call 08451252623 to book!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Common chaps chop chop


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

barry P. said:


> The two classes, which were introduced this year, are split at cars running standard turbos and those with non standard turbos.


That was the bit I was after. Can't get more basic than that. 

I'm of the same thinking as CT17 though...finding it difficult to justify the £££ and distance for not much track time.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

mechell said:


> Anymore for Pembury?? £55 secures your place (non refundable/transferable deposit) with a balance of £84 due latest 30 days before the event (applies to all rounds) or full payment of £139.00
> 
> Call 08451252623 to book!!


PEMBREY, you'll be sending them to the wrong place!


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ahh yes 

Pembury Village

looks a nice place


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Do you want to be part of a Motors TV programme? The Pembrey Sprint is being filmed for a 30min Motors TV show with driver interviews and in car action. Get your entries into Mechell as we only have 15 slots available.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Any idea of how many slots still available? I'd like to attend, but not sure which car, hence gtr slot or possibly a guest class slot (if they are still taking place)


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Tin said:


> Any idea of how many slots still available? I'd like to attend, but not sure which car, hence gtr slot or possibly a guest class slot (if they are still taking place)


Hi Tin 

There are 15 GTR spaces and 5 guest spaces available at this round not sure how many are left though 

Would be great to see you again 


Steve


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Booked on this morning.

See you all theyre:wavey:

Paul


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

purleskyline said:


> Booked on this morning.
> 
> See you all theyre:wavey:
> 
> Paul



Nice one Paul 

Remember no drifting :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Reminder, entries for round one at Pembrey contact Mechell on 0845 1252623


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

OK im booked up against the big boys,
Might get spanked, but in for a penny in for a pound,
See you there Barry opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

goldgtr35 said:


> Might get spanked


From what I hear, that's a win-win situation for you


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> OK im booked up against the big boys,
> Might get spanked, but in for a penny in for a pound,
> See you there Barry opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Great News :runaway:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Great News :runaway:


Paddle at the ready


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Paddle at the ready


Bloody hope not got my Wellies for the Sheep :wavey:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Paddle at the ready





Hope they are CARBON

Goldie


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Where's all the Skyline guys? Hopefully a few last minute entries will turn up to compete at this great little circuit. At the moment we only have entries in the modified class so you could well win an easy trophy and be starring on Motors TV if you get an entry in the Akrapovic non modified turbo class.
There are plenty of cars to see competing,not just GT-Rs, the Roger Clark Gobstopper Time Attack Subaru is entered and also a good number of Evos. 

Entries are £139, to make a booking call Mechell on 0845 1252623


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm still trying to see of I can make this one, It will be a couple more days, would kind of suck to be the only person in the class though, who would I compete with?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

matthewk said:


> I'm still trying to see of I can make this one, It will be a couple more days, would kind of suck to be the only person in the class though, who would I compete with?



I hope you can make it Matt we need as many people as we can get to put on a good show for the cameras


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Common guys lets have a good turn out. This is so much fun.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

OK you have all twisted my arm, mainly Mr Miskin and Goldie this weekend, I have entered into Pembrey and I'm signed up for all of the rounds, I really hope I'm not in a class of 1.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewk said:


> OK you have all twisted my arm, mainly Mr Miskin and Goldie this weekend, I have entered into Pembrey and I'm signed up for all of the rounds, I really hope I'm not in a class of 1.


Great news Matt. Will be good to catchup there.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

matthewk said:


> OK you have all twisted my arm, mainly Mr Miskin and Goldie this weekend, I have entered into Pembrey and I'm signed up for all of the rounds, I really hope I'm not in a class of 1.


Thanks for entering Matt. Hopefully Iain will have got a few more Stage 4 cars to enter Pembrey. There will definitely be more out at Combe, I think the trek down to South Wales has put some off however George is coming all the way down from the North East!


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't make the first round but hope to participate in the remainder. I'll be in the same class at MatthewK so there should be at least two of us!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm looking at a 5 hour drive, I will be going down the night before, are there any plans for a meal out the night before?


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

Are there still spaces on this and do I have to bring a GTR?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

matthewk said:


> I'm looking at a 5 hour drive, I will be going down the night before, are there any plans for a meal out the night before?


I am leaving at 2am sat morning and staying sat night should be a great day Matt :wavey:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

donkey said:


> Are there still spaces on this and do I have to bring a GTR?


There is a guest class, not sure if there's spaces left in that class you will need to phone Mechell and ask her.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can we have a list of whos going,
And are they strict on noise there.
Would like to run mine without the cans on the back to see if it makes a difference.




Goldie


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

1. Vernon Jones
2. Goldie
3. Barry P
4. monkeynuts1
5. matthewk
6.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> 1. Vernon Jones
> 2. Goldie
> 3. Barry P
> 4. monkeynuts1
> ...


1. GTaaaaarrrrr
2. Vernonjones
3. Purleskyline
4. [email protected]
5. Goldie
6. MattK
7. Tin (probably)


plus about 40 Evos and Scoobs,and hopefully Iain will have a few extra last minute entries. I did contact SVM to see if they were interested but didn't get a reply.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Entry list so far 

Competition in all classes 

Pembrey balance payments nearly due - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

This is the list upto the 10th so a few more added since.










Thanks to Steve Jackman for sharing this with me, its available here.

Balance payment for Pembrey now due!! - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

A few days left to get in your last minute entry for the first round of this years GTROC/Litchfield Sprint series at Pembrey circuit.


----------



## mechell (Dec 8, 2008)

Running order  

No.	Owner	Car	Class
1	LIDDY	EVO 6	D
2	ROBO69	EVO X	B
3	[email protected] EVO 7	B
4	PEELER	EVO 6	D
5	JBEEZ_YUALL	EVO 2	B
6	BRADGT	M3	G
7	ALANREVO	EVO 6	C 
8	MATTHEWK	GTR	
9	OCTAINEJUNKIE	EVO 6	A
10	ATWRX	STI	S2
11	CRYPTWALK	EVO 6	B
12	THE OLD BOY	STI	S3
14	VERNON JONES	GTR	
15	PINGPONG	EVO 6	A
16	RODNEY	EVO 5	C
17	[email protected] CLIO	G
18	TOP GUN	EVO 6	A
19	ANDY HUGHES	2 DOOR	S3
20	MAD HAMMER	TYPE R	S2
21	GREENY-O	EVO 5	A
22	ANDYH	WRX	S3
23	BEZ300	CATERHAM	G
24	JOE CROSS	STI	S2
25	THETYRANT	EVO 9	A
26	JUDLEY	GTR	
27	STOTTYEVO	EVO 8	A
28	SPONGEBOB	STI	S3
29	[email protected] GTR	
30	SONIC93	TYPE R	S3
31	PABLO2000	TYPE R	S1
32	DEVONMAN	EVO 5	A
33	JOHNFELSTEAD	STI	S2
34	BIG FUD	RA	S3
35	NBRAD	STI	S2
36	GOLDIE	GTR	
37	PURLESKYLINE	R33 
38	RC MOTORSPORT	TYPE R	S3
39	DROPLINK	SPEC C	S3
40	FREDW	STI	S3
41	GARETH LLOYD	GT3	G 
42	RAFKOO	EVO 10	A
43	ANDYF	TYPE RA	S3
44	JOHN MORCOBME	M3	G
45	PAUL APTHORPE	TYPE R	S2
46	[email protected] CLIO	G
47	F1-RS	EVO 5	A
48	JORGE	S15	G
49	GREENSTAR	EVO 6	C
50	SLEEPERSY	TYPE R	S1
51	MPH321	EVO 8	A




ps - still space available if you would like to run!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Why are all the GTR's not together? This really breaks up the social aspect for the group.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Why are all the GTR's not together? This really breaks up the social aspect for the group.


I think it was done to break up the car type on track but for me taking pictures it would be easier if it was in groups but I have got used to it now


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I think it was done to break up the car type on track but for me taking pictures it would be easier if it was in groups but I have got used to it now


This does seem crazy


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As Vernon says, it makes a lot more sense to have the GT-Rs together as they way they get downtime together which adds to the day considerably with the banter and socialising in the pits.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thought we in two different classes any way,
Im not bothered what order we go in.


Goldie


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I think when the 2 types of cars started ie Evo's and Scoobs they were split up in the pits to get guys talking to each other so you did not get a Home and Away end :chuckle:

And you lot are the posh lot so...................:runaway:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I think when the 2 types of cars started ie Evo's and Scoobs they were split up in the pits to get guys talking to each other so you did not get a Home and Away end :chuckle:
> 
> And you lot are the posh lot so...................:runaway:



Defo not posh here,,only going along to make up the numbers AGAIN.
So not worried were i am, on or off the track,
Looking forward to having a laugh and enjoying the car,
See you there Steve,


Goldie


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

goldgtr35 said:


> Defo not posh here,,only going along to make up the numbers AGAIN.
> So not worried were i am, on or off the track,
> Looking forward to having a laugh and enjoying the car,
> See you there Steve,
> ...


Yes Stu see you there :wavey:

Will be leaving Milton Keynes about 3am Sat morning and staying Over on Sat night 

If you see me sleeping during the day give me a nudge :chuckle:

Really need to get more guys on track for the next one after all the hard work from everyone behind the scenes 



Steve


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Still a few places left if anymore would like to enter.

Spectators are also welcome to attend and it is FREE ENTRY.

Anybody interested in entering some later rounds come along and see what it's all about, I will be present at the meeting so come and find me for a chat.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys, I'll have my full setup there so Tea, Coffee and a dry place to stay during the event.

Really looking forward to the first round. Look's like I won't get to drive my car at all before the sprint, and have never been to Pembry so complete baptism of fire for me! Should make things fun - or expensive 

VJ


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Have fun chaps!

Will be hoping Paul wins as he drives a man (ual) GTR (Paul get some fresh tyres for this!!! And maybe try the new Pirelli!) 

Good luck all though 

Doubt we'll beat the Evo boys but to come close would deserve serious respect:bowdown1:

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

git-r said:


> Have fun chaps!
> 
> Will be hoping Paul wins as he drives a man (ual) GTR (Paul get some fresh tyres for this!!! And maybe try the new Pirelli!)
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to Split the Unlimited Evo class again with only Norris, Andy and a couple of others above me.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

git-r said:


> Have fun chaps!
> 
> Will be hoping Paul wins as he drives a man (ual) GTR (Paul get some fresh tyres for this!!! And maybe try the new Pirelli!)
> 
> ...


Cheers sam:thumbsup:

New tyres should be order tomorrow,as I don't even think they're legal to get me down theyre

Boost is fixed,back to 1.7 bar,a pipe on rear of waste gate was loose.

I've also never even seen pembrey,hoping for dry day,if not I'm screwed:runaway:

Good luck to all and expecting to get spanked by some 1000hp plus GTRs
Cheers Paul.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> I'm hoping to Split the Unlimited Evo class again with only Norris, Andy and a couple of others above me.



Ill be running 700/700 for the day to make it competitive with dyno logs to back it up.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Vernonjones said:


> Ill be running 700/700 for the day to make it competitive with dyno logs to back it up.


Don't do that,what a waste,you need to try for fastest time of day,

Use what you have available,it's a competition:bowdown1:

See you theyre:wavey:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats all ill need I would think. No long straights by the look of it.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> Thats all ill need I would think. No long straights by the look of it.


The pit straight is quite quick, you'll be able to wind it up there and the preceding corner is also fast, you then arrive at a very slow hairpin and need lots of braking. I'll dig out my ratio chart data and compare top gears so you will have an idea what is a similar circuit.

Same top gear as Mallory and Cadwell Park.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks barry


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

purleskyline said:


> Don't do that,what a waste,you need to try for fastest time of day,
> 
> Use what you have available,it's a competition:bowdown1:
> 
> See you theyre:wavey:


Very much doubt Vernon will beat the Gobstopper, if you've not seen it previously it normally competes in Time Attack, google Gobstopper and Roger Clark Cars.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

barry P. said:


> Very much doubt Vernon will beat the Gobstopper, if you've not seen it previously it normally competes in Time Attack, google Gobstopper and Roger Clark Cars.


Hmmmm,yes I have seen it at brands and thinking how!!!!

Cheers barry:bawling:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Two very different cars. Mins not a race car. I wont be in that class.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like we are Pembery VIRGINS,
hoping for good weather,
Vernon,, Give it the full fat there mate, everyones been waiting to see it,And ANTS of course..


Goldie


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> Sounds like we are Pembery VIRGINS,
> hoping for good weather,
> Vernon,, Give it the full fat there mate, everyones been waiting to see it,And ANTS of course..
> 
> ...



It will depend on its mapping state and the time and I want to have a race not just turn up and blow everyone away - where is the fun in that?!?

Maybe a full power run as the last run then.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah all you guys will do us proud:bowdown1:

Paul - good to hear boost is back where it should be.. it really felt like it needed more power... :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Vernon - good luck wih getting the result you want, sounds like you have everything needed to achieve it! 

Stuart - expecting good things from you too


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

git-r said:


> Yeah all you guys will do us proud:bowdown1:
> 
> Paul - good to hear boost is back where it should be.. it really felt like it needed more power... :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...


Hey Goldie, maybe swap cars for the last run?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Hey Goldie, maybe swap cars for the last run?


Im happy with my 700ish mate and really wouldnt take the risk of driving someone elses car,
In the car trade oldest saying is Bent it you bought it,,,LOL
But youve still got to give yours the BEANS mate,, everyones waited monhs for it,#If i had 1000hp i sure would be using all of it,
Cant wait should be a good laugh



Goldie


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ill use whatever Iain has mapped it to for the weekend. Ill just be glad to get it back! I keep adding stuff and never actually drive it. Looks like i may get it friday.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Get it out at full blast, we want to see you flying, all we see is bloody atom videos, let see a GTR fly!!!!

As much as I like watching your atom videos  Dony in the wet was cool.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

matthewk said:


> Get it out at full blast, we want to see you flying, all we see is bloody atom videos, let see a GTR fly!!!!



Watch what you say about my lovely atoms!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

You know I'm just jealous as I want one.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Testing at SS with Ant in 2 weeks if you want.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Is that a general track day or test day?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want in ill make it a track day


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I want in, I'm free anytime before the 25th


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

1000+BHP and damp should make for an interesting drive!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Its the 650lbft at 2,300 im concerned with.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

All those entered should have received their final instructions by email, if you haven't then let me know ASAP. Don't forget to bring your driving licence for signing on and also note Darin's comment re fuel, the circuit will not have fuel available. Any queries drop me a PM or phone 07889782532


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> All those entered should have received their final instructions by email, if you haven't then let me know ASAP. Don't forget to bring your driving licence for signing on and also note Darin's comment re fuel, the circuit will not have fuel available. Any queries drop me a PM or phone 07889782532


All received but there are no markings for start finish. Any ideas on this?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> All received but there are no markings for start finish. Any ideas on this?


There's a video showing the course on the "other" forum.
The start is at the end of the pit lane, you do a full lap of the circuit plus most of the second lap except you cross the finish line by Woodlands where you then turn sharp right into the paddock before Honda.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

So its like 1.75 timed laps?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> So its like 1.75 timed laps?


Cool that way I get to see you all twice more opportunity for more pictures 

Safe journey down Guys


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking better!


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Looking better!


Thats looking good I did not fancy getting soaking wet again


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


>


What am I looking at the hat or the Female :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Spoken with Iain and the car will be brought with them to pembey on Saturday morning. So not only will it be a new track but Ive not driven a GTR for 6 months and certainly not this one! 

Hmmmm pace ward insurance anyone?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> Spoken with Iain and the car will be brought with them to pembey on Saturday morning. So not only will it be a new track but Ive not driven a GTR for 6 months and certainly not this one!
> 
> Hmmmm pace ward insurance anyone?


After investing all that Loot on the car a few more £'s on track day cover would not go amiss


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive entered the atom for tomorrow too.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I am doing a BBQ at lunchtime. Bring your own food


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Vernonjones said:


> I am doing a BBQ at lunchtime. Bring your own food


I might pop over for a sniff :chuckle:


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Just off to bed

See you bright and early,I'm leaving at 3am to arrive around 7.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make this, was hoping that last minute work commitments would be cancelled. Will check out MotorsTV when it airs.

Have fun & Good Luck everyone! :wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Good luck all!!!

We want live updates please!

For the sake of the GTR community.... If in doubt.... Flat out!!!  

Seriously, have fun and keep us posted


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

No other way


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well todays the day.


Goldie


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

The teddybears have their picnic


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

git-r said:


> Good luck all!!!
> 
> We want live updates please!
> 
> ...


think the mlr do live updates


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

*live timing*

Mitsubishi Lancer Register


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great late night/early morning posting Vernon:bowdown1:

Nothing like adrenalin to keep you awake! 

Thanks for the link Geoff - c'mon the GTR's


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Guessing they're only on practice runs but gees that type R has got over 3 seconds on everyone! 

Lads, do what's necessary...

Cheat!! :chuckle:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Really great day had by all. The big race was between Goldie and Matt. 0.2 in the end. George took the full honours though by 2 seconds. Nice work. 










Sadly i broke the 4wd prop off the fine on my first go! Converted to RwD for the rest of the day but was way too much of a handful to get a good time.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Well done lads 

Sorry to hear of the breakage but at least it's a simple fix and you had your other toy to play with. Do you think you'd have been quicker in the 35 than the Atom?

Was Paul's car going ok?

Who's Judley?

Andy forrest's time is incredible, nearly 3 whole seconds quicker than second place is in another world:bowdown1:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup would have been a lot quicker in the 35 based on how it felt. Maybe 2 seconds?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Such a shame it broke - would've been great to see a GTR on the podium, next time

Were all the top lads on slicks? - and you on 888's?

How the hell can that Subaru be so quick?!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

those subaru's had 100's of 1000's spent on them


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Sprint sicks. Supersoft. I was on cup 2's in gtr and kumho v70s on Atom.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I see... think we know what tyres you should be running next time


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Not made in 20's and wed never catch them anyway.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Well done to everyone!:smokin: Judley (aka George), awesome result!:clap:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Cracking day out guys and shame about your GTR Martin. Get some pics up Barry


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Cracking day out guys and shame about your GTR Martin. Get some pics up Barry


Just heading up to Silverstone to watch the World Endurance Championship and my guys from last years F4 are in the FIA F3 race, will try and sort some pictures from the Sprint tonight.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Looked like a great day ( from the results ) Andy F as expected, rapid well setup car, a couple of quick Evo's and Scoobies but what the hell was in the Type R?

Vernon, I thought the Atom would of been up in the top 3 given its track pedigree?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

The atom is all about mechanical grip and with no warm tyres it doesnt work too well. No downforce. 

Also i have 240bhp @ 620kgs. Forest has 1000 bhp @ 960kgs.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Vernonjones said:


> The atom is all about mechanical grip and with no warm tyres it doesnt work too well. No downforce.
> 
> Also i have 240bhp @ 620kgs. Forest has 1000 bhp @ 960kgs.


I wasn't expecting it to be up there with Andy F but would of thought it would be all over the Scoobies and Evo's or at least the Type R... Pity about the warm tyres as I would of been interested to see how it compared


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

That is what sprints are about. 4wd is hard to beat on a short sprint course. Im very happy with where i came. Above expectations for me.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> The atom is all about mechanical grip and with no warm tyres it doesnt work too well. No downforce.
> 
> Also i have 240bhp @ 620kgs. Forest has 1000 bhp @ 960kgs.


Exactly. None of you have a chance against Andy. He has a 7-second drag car that is light and handles properly. Good effort though


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah Atom is a circuit car these are built sprint cars. Was loads of fun trying though!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done george - always doing good times..

andy f is about 1200-1300bhp unless thats for drag only power (that car is on another level)..


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

They were boost limited yesterday


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I see one of the competitors is called Big Fud. Bit of trivia for you all, in Punjabi, that means Big Fanny.

Carry on as you were.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> They were boost limited yesterday


Are you sure the big boys were boost limited Martin? I agree with Jurgen that he is probably pushing out more than 1,000hp over the Atom


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I heard it was a gentleman's agreement as they couldn't get the boost monitors working in time.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Conrad said:


> Looked like a great day ( from the results ) Andy F as expected, rapid well setup car, a couple of quick Evo's and Scoobies but what the hell was in the Type R?
> 
> Vernon, I thought the Atom would of been up in the top 3 given its track pedigree?


Conrad, I'm surprised at you :chuckle: I know that you'll know this car very well when you watch the video.........

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YiQ6FcyiPag

One of my favourite videos and an iconic car. These are the sort of vehicles we need to beat in the MLRSS


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Vernonjones said:


> I heard it was a gentleman's agreement as they couldn't get the boost monitors working in time.


They only normally limit boost in the lower classes and at the briefing the Subaru scrutineer stated the they had abolished the boost limitation in those lower groups. Don't be so hard on yourself. I reckon he had about five tines more power than the Atom (not the case with the GTR though), can't wait to see that unleashed mate


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I know. The sighting lap we did i got to experience it just at low boost and I can say it is everything i thought it was going to be engine wise so far. Simply amazing. Ill do a full writeup when i get it back next week.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

http://youtu.be/Xh9cTylretM


git-r said:


> Well done lads
> 
> Sorry to hear of the breakage but at least it's a simple fix and you had your other toy to play with. Do you think you'd have been quicker in the 35 than the Atom?
> 
> ...


my car was terrible

I tried getting new tyres earlier in the week but toyo were out of stock,so I thought oh well im sure I will be o.k

but I wasn't it felt like tip toeing on ice,the moment I turned in the back came out,rear tyres were like slicks,youd think it would be better but ohhh no.

towards the end of day,i was driving like grandma,just to keep it on track,the times were pretty consitantly rubbish.

sorry link at the top for some slippery crap driving


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Here is my class winning run, Sprinting is so much fun, this was my first intro to any sort of competitive motorsport, I'm disappointed more people didn't turn up to the event as I was the only person in my class.

Overall I came 2nd in the GTR group, 1.8 seconds behind Judley in his beast of a car, me and Goldie battled for 2nd position all day but in the end I took it and then spent the next hour taking the piss out of Goldie.

Sprinting is a totally different beast to track days, cold car, cold tyres and no idea where to point the car.

*Insert loads of excuses why I could of done better here*

Thanks to everyone involved but especially Barry for going the extra mile to organize this event, especially as he had a lot of bitching to put up with.

Thanks to Iain Litchfield for funding this.

Thanks to VernonJones for being such a top bloke, putting on a BBQ and helping everyone out with advice.

Thanks to Goldie for being such a laugh, I honestly think the guy made the entire day for me.






Cant wait for the next one, hopefully we will have more GTR's in attendance.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Paul, Paul, Paul.....

You've let the club down, you've let the reputation of skylines down, you've let me down....

But, most importantly, you've let yourself down.....


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Lolol that looked like you'd picked up all my bad habits!! You should've told me you were looking for tyres - £175 Michelin pilot cup 2's in your size I think - I've be mo a bit of a tyre expert with my recent searching!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Many thanks to all the guys who entered and made it such a great event, as Matt has said it was a shame we didn't get more cars out but hopefully at Combe in June a few more will enter. Nice to see quite a few spectators turn up in their cars also, all the support and spreading the word will help boost the numbers.
I'll try and sort out some pictures and post them tomorrow.
Matt you need to post the video from the morning run with the little diversion down the escape road


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

This one







watch the ending, it was my 2nd practice lap, I wasn't quite sure where the corner was until I saw it in my rear view mirror.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Class.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Conrad, I'm surprised at you :chuckle: I know that you'll know this car very well when you watch the video.........
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YiQ6FcyiPag
> 
> One of my favourite videos and an iconic car. These are the sort of vehicles we need to beat in the MLRSS



Ha Ha... sorry, I did work it out yesterday when I saw the pictures. What threw me was it being called "Type R" rather than the "Gobstopper" :chuckle:

Maybe my AE86 will give it a run for its money if I ever get it finished  (in my dreams on both counts with only 240hp :chuckle


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

The follow up conversation after my little off is kinda funny, "well I bollocks that up didn't I" -- no shit sherlock.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

matthewk said:


> The follow up conversation after my little off is kinda funny, "well I bollocks that up didn't I" -- no shit sherlock.


Looked well funny from where I was ...................took a shot as you went past then you disappeared in a rather large rubber smoke cloud :chuckle:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Pembrey sprint is on Motors TV on 1st May and at what time?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Does anyone know if the Pembrey sprint is on Motors TV on 1st May and at what time?


This Friday At 6.55 PM


----------

